# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Alan Meckler Forgives $5.7 million Loan owed to him by MecklerMedia

## Brian_Krassenstein

MecklerMedia, which restructured in May after selling off $8 million in cash assets, has since then owed a $5.7 million loan to founder Alan Meckler. Today, Alan Meckler announced that he has forgiven the entire balance of the loan, leaving MecklerMedia supremely well positioned to achieve their business goals. MecklerMedia already operates three major trade shows, and with the loan forgiveness is in a great position to put on a fourth starting in May 2015. The company behind the Inside 3D Printing Conference and Expo series is now able to reach for higher goals, including Alan Meckler's aim to "hopefully become the most significant publicly traded trade show company." Check out more details: http://3dprint.com/25308/mecklermedia-trade-shows/ ‎

----------

